# Reoville Bond Paid Off



## Rotten_Bunny (3/3/15)

First off i would like to thank @Andre Bank for the great facility that was granted to me, this was indeed what other banks can learn from. 

Second i will now spurt out the review of this here fine mod that i have been burning to do since i got my paws onto Morticia Addams. I just did not feel right doing it before then, if you know what i mean.

Then @Andre
I Blurted out a request that i really did not think anything will happen with, but you proved me wrong, you showed me that the Residents of Reoville are indeed a good and caring group of people, right down to the very last little detail. 
You coiled the Reo for me
You packaged her nicely for her journey from the sticks
You included bottles
And what blew my mind to pieces was the fact that you even threw in a battery, something never asked for.

@Andre if i could double even tripple your points for what kindness you showed me i would do it in a heartbeat.

Thank you. 

And now i am going to shut up and start vaping.

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (3/3/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> First off i would like to thank @Andre Bank for the great facility that was granted to me, this was indeed what other banks can learn from.
> 
> Second i will now spurt out the review of this here fine mod that i have been burning to do since i got my paws onto Morticia Addams. I just did not feel right doing it before then, if you know what i mean.
> 
> ...


@Andre Well done and keep up the great work! Your a great ambassador for the Reo! and also what South Africans are like!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (3/3/15)

Well done @Andre ... This is truly a well deserved praise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (3/3/15)

Thank you. The absolute pleasure was all mine. And thank you for validating the trust I placed in a fellow vaper. So glad you like the Reo.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## abdul (3/3/15)

Well done guys..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (3/3/15)

Andre said:


> Thank you. The absolute pleasure was all mine. And thank you for validating the trust I placed in a fellow vaper. So glad you like the Reo.


I Dont like the Reo at all ! I love it and want to marry it and have little Reos with it. LmAo   

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/3/15)

Good Job @Andre, what a super star!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/3/15)

Well, once again @Andre proofs that he is a true legend!!

Gongrats on your Reo @Rotten_Bunny 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (3/3/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> I Dont like the Reo at all ! I love it and want to marry it and have little Reos with it. LmAo



this is slightly disturbing ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/3/15)

Daniel said:


> this is slightly disturbing ....


Lol, could be a money spinner.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (3/3/15)

Daniel said:


> this is slightly disturbing ....


Then it has served its purpose ! 

@Daniel lets talk a moment. I would like to introduce you to what we call a Reo

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Silver (3/3/15)

Super message @Rotten_Bunny - glad you are enjoying the Reo

@Andre, we are all very lucky to have you on this journey with us!

Edit - or perhaps more accurately, we are all lucky you found the Reo and sprinkled its magic so generously over the past year! Thank you!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (3/3/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Well, once again @Andre proofs that he is a true legend!!
> 
> Gongrats on your Reo @Rotten_Bunny
> 
> ...


I have had the Reo for a while now, but have not posted much about it for certain reasons.

This has been without a doubt the best investment i could ever have made.


Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (3/3/15)

Well done @Andre! You are a super guy 
Congrats on the new Reo @Rotten_Bunny

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (3/3/15)

thinking back on all the money I have spent on vape gear ... maybe a Reo is not such a far off idea ... I have gone the 'cheap' route and must say BF vaping is on another level. Yes RTA's etc have their place but it seems the Reo is the way to go .... 

Time to start saving ....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex (3/3/15)

Daniel said:


> thinking back on all the money I have spent on vape gear ... maybe a Reo is not such a far off idea ... I have gone the 'cheap' route and must say BF vaping is on another level. Yes RTA's etc have their place but it seems the Reo is the way to go ....
> 
> Time to start saving ....



There's really nuppin like a Reo

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (3/3/15)

Daniel said:


> thinking back on all the money I have spent on vape gear ... maybe a Reo is not such a far off idea ... I have gone the 'cheap' route and must say BF vaping is on another level. Yes RTA's etc have their place but it seems the Reo is the way to go ....
> 
> Time to start saving ....


Think of all.the money you can save after buying a Reo, this is the life 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Daniel (3/3/15)

yup , wanted thread started ... let's see what happens ... I am in two minds on what to get first but the Reo Mini LP seems the way to go , now comes all the other questions ... what atty is best ? rayon or japanese cotton , best coil build ... etc etc etc 

and so the journey starts ... and I have been down this road with my knife obsession ... settled on a few quality local made masterpieces

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (3/3/15)

@Daniel, what is it you are after ? Flavor or.clouds ?

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## jtgrey (3/3/15)

@Andre is not the good guy that you all might think . He alone is the reason why I am now the lucky owner of 3 reo's  . @Andre - jy is die man !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (3/3/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> @Daniel, what is it you are after ? Flavor or.clouds



flavor 100% , clouds are nice and I can do that with my Atlantis or Subtank , it's like coffee ... I don't drink a lot of coffee but when I do I try and make the best cup every time ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (3/3/15)

Daniel said:


> flavor 100% , clouds are nice and I can do that with my Atlantis or Subtank , it's like coffee ... I don't drink a lot of coffee but when I do I try and make the best cup every time ...


Reo Grand with RM2 go for the Standard at first. Once you are aquainted you can invite the sisters. I speak under correction. @Andre can give more insight on this one 

On a side note, i am using my standard.. My LP is.in the safe till i am fluent in Reolingus 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/3/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Reo Grand with RM2 go for the Standard at first. Once you are aquainted you can invite the sisters. I speak under correction. @Andre can give more insight on this one
> 
> On a side note, i am using my standard.. My LP is.in the safe till i am fluent in Reolingus
> 
> ...


You are fortunate to have both. For first time buyers I would recommend to, if at all possible, go for low profile (as opposed to standard profile). You get an RM2 for low profile too, and you can use a whole range of atomizers on the low profile, whilst on the standard profile you are very limited as to atomizers. Off course, not difficult to convert a standard profile to a low profile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

